# Great Ginger Snaps



## Guest (Jan 31, 2001)

Ginger Snaps2/3 cups butter3/4 cup honey1/4 cup molasses1 egg1 tsp vanilla extract1/8-1/4 cup fresh grated ginger (play around with this one...depends on how much you enjoy the ginger flavor)-grate very fine2 1/2 cups whole wheat flour1 Tbsp ground ginger2 tsp baking soda1/2 tsp saltBeat together honey, molasses, and butter until very smooth. Add egg, vanilla, fresh ginger.In a separate bowl, combine flour, baking soda, salt and ground ginger. Stir dry mixture into wet mixture. Drop by teaspoonfuls onto greased baking sheet. Bake for 8-12 minutes at 350 degrees.Enjoy!!


----------

